# polymer clay canes



## masl (Feb 16, 2010)

Need help with this idea l have.If l was to buy the below would l be able to use them to make some pens with, when i cut them into slices? i.e will they bend round the tube?Do you need to make them soft to bend round the tube if so how?? will hot water do this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-3D-Nailart-Nail-Art-Fimo-Canes-Sticks-Rods-Stickers_W0QQitemZ180444908888QQcategoryZ45205QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7887291044045200538


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 16, 2010)

My understanding is, yes. 

You simply cut the canes to your desired thickness and wrap them around the tube (usually on top of a base layer). You will then need to bake them to cure the clay.

Others I have seen take the cane slices, put them on top of a base layer and send through the pasta machine (or roll by hand), then wrap and cure.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 17, 2010)

I am with Mike.  It would be in your best interest to see if these are cured or not.  In the instruction it tells you to slice and adhere to your nail (no baking????).  I wouldn't think they would sell cured canes for the purpose of slicing, but there are crazier things.  There are many sites out there that sell premade canes.  Hobby Lobby even has a few in a variety pack.  They should wrap aroung the tubes fine if you keep them very thin, but be careful when chosen you background color.  Sometimes when you bake a piece it will become more translucent and the colors show through.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 17, 2010)

I just noticed what they are selling them for. Nail art????? My wife has stuff on her nails but these would stand proud and look weird.

That being said, contact them and ask as Keith mentions as this may already be cured and not work well for your purposes. You can find lots of uncured canes on ebay and etsy too.


----------



## soccer2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

Please post here if they are cured or not if you get a response as I have been looking at those also.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 17, 2010)

Try Etsy. If the link below doesn't work go to Etsy.com and search raw polymer clay canes. There will be more control over what you get and the quality of the canes on Etsy then what you are currently looking at.
http://www.etsy.com/search_results....&search_query=raw+polymer+clay+canes&ref=auto


----------



## soccer2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> Try Etsy. If the link below doesn't work go to Etsy.com and search raw polymer clay canes. There will be more control over what you get and the quality of the canes on Etsy then what you are currently looking at.
> http://www.etsy.com/search_results....&search_query=raw+polymer+clay+canes&ref=auto


Some very nice looking choices there.  Most cost around $5 and might be better after some practice with cheaper ones.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 17, 2010)

> Most cost around $5 and might be better after some practice with cheaper ones.


Each cane can provide many pens in the long run.  The cheapest way to start would be to pick up a few bars and make a simple cane.  You would be suprised with what you can make just by blending colors and reducing.  Because you only use thin slices each 2-3 inch cane could make a number of pens.

Good Luck!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 18, 2010)

I have tried this one, and do have a word of caution here.
Not that the expenditure is much, but typically the figure in the cane will get elongated and not have a great appearance any more.
I tried using a couple of pieces left over form canes I used for turned box inlay work, and found that the patterns distorted too much for my liking.

Then again, I am not the artist that most people are, am a bit heavy handed, and probably someone else would have made the canes work great

Jerry


----------



## Toni (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a shop on etsy and I sell polymer clay canes(raw) I also sell nail art..  The distortion that you experienced was caused by the slices being to thick when you applied them.  Thin slices is key and a sharp blade!!  

I have a few sampling cane sets for first time users who have never used polymer clay before.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 28, 2010)

Toni,

You have some beautiful canes there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toni (Mar 1, 2010)

thank you:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

